# Posting pics on new site



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I have had a few people tell me that they are having to view my pictures from left to right. They are straight up and down on my computer. I must have done something wrong when I posted. Is this the case on your computer???? Any advice???


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep, it apears you are doing something wrong, try holding your mouth a different way next time.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the expert advise there grasshopper.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad i could help :moon


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic1561-58-1.aspx


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

You need to hit enter after you upload a photo so it will space them apart.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> You need to hit enter after you upload a photo so it will space them apart.




I recommend that after each pix that they hit the "Enter" key on their keyboard 2 times. This puts a little more space between each pix and they display better on the forum.


----------

